# Who has the toughest chin in MMA?



## shenku68 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am torned between Mark Hunt and Fedor. What do you guys think?


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

probably mark hunt. jeremy horn has a pretty amazing chin too


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

I remember when Hunt took a perfect LHK in his match against Crocop in K-1 and just got up in like .01 seconds with virtually no recovery time. That's just one of many examples why I'd say Hunt has the best chin.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

cabbage


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Hunt for sure. Cabbage is up there but tank ko him.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

no question it's Fujita! just because of the amount of punishment this guy has taken... it's unbelievable...


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

"Iron head" fujita is outstanding, mark hunt is unreal as well


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know about toughest but Forrest Griffin is impressive. I think Jeremy Horn is the only one to KO him.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Ramp36 said:


> I don't know about toughest but Forrest Griffin is impressive. I think Jeremy Horn is the only one to KO him.


yeah but horn has only ko'd a few guys though so i dont know what that says for forrest.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cabbage, Fedor, Hunt, and Nog would all be worthy canidates. Idk why everyone seemsto forget about Nog


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

nogueira's chin was only tested against fedor(and maybe bob sapp). Thats why ppl tend to forget that hes unknockable... His brother is not so bad either.

I dont know why ppl say Fedor's chin is hard... Who has really landed a clean shot on him except for fujita(and he was belly dancing after that shot)... he has a hard neck(randleman slamming him),but hes never had a real pounding on him to prove how though he is.

Hunt is by far i think the thoughest guy to knockout... watch the fight against ray sefo, he just wants more shots and hes laughing about it.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark Hunt


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

#1 Hunt
#2 Fujita
#3 Big Nog
#4 Cabbage
#5 Leben


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

My immediate reaction to this post was to mention Hunt, which I see has been done.

But if you're talking of other fighters who seem absolutely immune to knockouts you have to mention Butterbean. Cabbage actually broke his arm on Bean's head trying to elbow him and Bean was smiling. He described it ''like hitting a bowling ball''. Plus with all the matches he's fought his record is KO free.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

A Think If U Look At Wandys Fights Youl Find He Has Great Recovery But Fedor Too Is Amazing Tell Me One Other Fighter That Would Recover From The Randleman Slam


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fujita, I don't think he's ever been knocked out, only TKO'd.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> A Think If U Look At Wandys Fights Youl Find He Has Great Recovery But Fedor Too Is Amazing Tell Me One Other Fighter That Would Recover From The Randleman Slam


that has nothing to do with Fedor's chin though! and besides, that slam was on the shoulder mor than the head... now QJ's slam on Arona... that was beefy! 

i hold that Fedor's chin has never really been tested, because nobody ever comes close to KOing him... he's too much in control of his fights for his opponent to land clean KO-potential shots!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought Cro Cop landed a kick to Fedors face. It wasnt even close to being one of CC's cleanest and most powerful kicks but it didnt even seem to phase Fedor.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

I think Hunt has the toughest chin, but Cabbage is pretty close. I remember the first fight I ever saw of Hunts was a K-1 match, and the announcer said something like "Mark Hunt is the only guy I have ever seen that blocks punches with his face." 

I agree with Split and Pt, I don't think Fedor's chin has really been tested, but I do think he has great recovery, and chin and recovery can be two diffrent things. When Fujita cought him he was dazed, but recovered fast and got in the clinch, and when Randleman slammed him he still kept his composure. But I think if guys like Cabbage, Hunt, Fujita and got hit with that wild swing by Fujita it wouldn't of even phased them.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

jeremy horn imo i mean did you see his fight with chuck and how many shots he took and just kept coming most people would have been ktfo from that and he has only 2 tkos in about 100 fights and hes fought good fighters


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> that has nothing to do with Fedor's chin though! and besides, that slam was on the shoulder mor than the head... now QJ's slam on Arona... that was beefy!
> 
> i hold that Fedor's chin has never really been tested, because nobody ever comes close to KOing him... he's too much in control of his fights for his opponent to land clean KO-potential shots!


are u smokin crack fedor got slamed on his head also fujita wobbled him u tell me who won that fight


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeti said:


> "Iron head" fujita is outstanding, mark hunt is unreal as well



yes sir


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

1. Hunt
2. Nog
3. Gomi


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jeremy horn's chin lost my respect when a weak striker like Lindland put him to sleep :thumbsdown:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> are u smokin crack fedor got slamed on his head also fujita wobbled him u tell me who won that fight


about 49seconds in... the slam is clearly on fedor's shoulders. his head get's tucked into his chest, but the slam is on his shoulders!

YouTube - Fedor x Randleman


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

u need to come out the closet u ever been slamed


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> u need to come out the closet u ever been slamed


all you just did there was to avoid the fact that i contradicted your first claim, that it was on fedor's head. and in fact i have been tossed onto the tops of my shoulders many times, on the ground, and i never got KO'd from that... does that mean i'm as tough as Fedor? no... lol 

it's an irrelevent point about where fedor was slammed!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahh man...there's so many ways you can go with this question. Regardless, here is who makes my list:

- Mark Hunt
- Antonia Rodrigo Nogueira
- Fujita
- Cabbage Correira
- Gomi
- Roman Zentsov
- BJ Penn


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> all you just did there was to avoid the fact that i contradicted your first claim, that it was on fedor's head. and in fact i have been tossed onto the tops of my shoulders many times, on the ground, and i never got KO'd from that... does that mean i'm as tough as Fedor? no... lol
> 
> it's an irrelevent point about where fedor was slammed!


it is youre right but ul know being slamed urself how it can knock u off ur stride any way the guy chin has been tested end of story


----------



## Bob Sacramento (Oct 16, 2006)

I didnt see this mentioned, but Parysian has a decent chin, as seen against the Sanchez knee, and good recovery, seen against Serra. He is not number one, but I feel his name should be mentioned...


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

Noguiera can take more punishment than anyone. Hunt next then closely after is Gorrilla Skull Fujita. CASE CLOSED:cheeky4:


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> 1. Hunt
> 2. Nog
> 3. Gomi



Add Liddell to that and you've got a winner.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

whoever said forrest griffin is an absolute moron.. lol is it me or ufc fans like the personalities of the figthers and not their actual skill.. because forrest is a very low level figther


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

turd said:


> Noguiera can take more punishment than anyone. Hunt next then closely after is Gorrilla Skull Fujita. CASE CLOSED:cheeky4:


Is it just me or is this guy just looking like a total dumbass, with this post and the one in most dangerous move in MMA. 

I don't about anyone else, but it pisses me off when people say case closed, or end of discussion, or end of story, it is just ignorant. :thumbsdown:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

cabbage


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> are u smokin crack fedor got slamed on his head also fujita wobbled him u tell me who won that fight


unless u have ur mouth open when u are in the air knowing the higher part of ur body is about to meet the ground, ur chin is not tested...the guy replying to you saying fedor got slammed in his shoulders is right in some way, and it was his neck that was tested... u could say the back of his head was as well, but not his chin... ive got slammed before, of course not the way fedor was(not that vertical...), and when i woke up, im pretty sure it wasnt my chin that was the reason of me blacking out. 

and about fujita, like every1 else mentionned, its recovery time, not chin's toughness.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

Split said:


> unless u have ur mouth open when u are in the air knowing the higher part of ur body is about to meet the ground, ur chin is not tested...the guy replying to you saying fedor got slammed in his shoulders is right in some way, and it was his neck that was tested... u could say the back of his head was as well, but not his chin... ive got slammed before, of course not the way fedor was(not that vertical...), and when i woke up, im pretty sure it wasnt my chin that was the reason of me blacking out.
> 
> and about fujita, like every1 else mentionned, its recovery time, not chin's toughness.


so u must be the regulator for mma chin toughness my piont is simple fedors chin has been tested simple as that wether he got slamed on his head or slamed on his ass is irrelevent the guy is the toughest most well rounded mma fighter in the world


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

pt447 said:


> no question it's Fujita! just because of the amount of punishment this guy has taken... it's unbelievable...


Yeah i agree here ... sometimes you have to hit him with a brick to really see him get hurt LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlito (Nov 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> #1 Hunt
> #2 Fujita
> #3 Big Nog
> #4 Cabbage
> #5 Leben


i would put big nog at #2 ...


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Hunt and Cabbage, but I can't believe I read all this and NO ONE mentioned Frye's chin. I mean, no question about it, nowadays Frye is older and has gotten knocked out in the past couple years but when he was younger you couldn't damage the guy. When he fought Yvel he just let him throw the flying knee, took it, and would take him to the ground right after. Tank knocked out Cabbage but couldn't knock out Frye and he hit Frye TONS of times. And when he lost to Coleman the first time he wasn't out just not defending himself and he took a SAVAGE beating, Frye deserves to be on the list.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> so u must be the regulator for mma chin toughness my piont is simple fedors chin has been tested simple as that wether he got slamed on his head or slamed on his ass is irrelevent the guy is the toughest most well rounded mma fighter in the world


no its not, u implied that his slam tested his chin, i simply showed it didnt. His chin has been tested once, and he didnt pass that well


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm sure someone has mentioned Cabbage...but i'm too lazy to read the other posts. Crazy how many hard shots he took from A.A. in that fight.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Mark Hunt


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

fedor,leben,.hunt,cabbage


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Leben my ass. The only fighter he's really been in there with that can hit that hard was Silva and he got massacred.


----------

